# Liquidlogic Ladies Lounge blog update



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice reading. Thanks for the post! Do you/Can you hit Westwater in Jan?
Have back East!


----------



## Bacley (Dec 1, 2009)

ednaout said:


> Nice reading. Thanks for the post! Do you/Can you hit Westwater in Jan?
> Have back East!



Yeah
She wrote a wonderful post


----------

